
Ask HN: What are you addicted to? - bsvalley
Let&#x27;s be honest, what&#x27;s your addiction?
======
craftoman
Coffee, I drink like 4-6 espresso shots every day and raising the stack almost
every 3 months. It's so addictive, never thought I would be a coffee junkie
for the rest of my life.

------
fturco
I'm addicted to computers and the Internet.

------
mosalarynolife
Women, weather, and wine :^)

------
hsikka
Sugar, and I think its starting to affect my health. gotta kick the habit

------
idhindsight
Caffeine.

